# OPC Client für Möller OPC-Server ??



## rambaldi0085 (17 August 2009)

Hi, wie der Titel schon verrät suche ich einen passenden OPC Client für meinen OPC Server von Möller.
(kleine hintergrund Info
Habe eine PS341 mit CoBox und auf meinem rechner den Möller OPC-Server installiert.)

wollte nun auf dem gleichen rechner einen Client installieren.
Nur welchen???

Hatte auch mal was davon gelesen, das ich eine kleine visualisierung (rolaldensteuerung und Gartenbeleuchtung) in verbindung mit der vorhandenen coBox auch über das Webinterface realisieren kann.
Bin für jede info dankbar.

schönen abend
Jörg


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2009)

Das ist doch der Sinn des OPC-Servers, Daten für *jeden beliebigen* Client bereitzustellen. Nun ist normalerweise so ein Client in eine Software integriert, z.Bsp. eine Visualisierung, die muß man i.d.R. käuflich erwerben. 

Sieh mal hier: http://www.opcconnect.com/freecli.php

und hier: http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/downloads/drivers-demos.php

Click dich bis zu OPC-Server und Client Demo durch und hol dir den Client. Damit kannst du immerhin schon einmal deine Variablen ansehen.


----------

